# HI



## MAN-TI (Aug 12, 2008)

THIS SITE IS ACE THERES SO MUCH GOOD INFO  

HI IM MARK

IM FROM THE UK &amp; ONLY GOT INTO MANTIS 4 MONTHS AGO

I GOT SOME OOTHECA'S OFF EBAY &amp; NOW I HAVE 5 SPECIES

IM INTO REPTILES BEEN BREEDING THEM FOR YEARS SO THIS IS A NEW ADVENTURE

&amp; I THINK IM IN THE RIGHT PLACE TO LEARN ALL ABOUT THEM


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 12, 2008)

That's all so true  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome. You're in the right place. Why the yelling though?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

hi mark welcome to the forum, THIS..... IS....... MANTIIIIIS!!!!!!!!

i bet he forgot the caps lock lol


----------



## MAN-TI (Aug 13, 2008)

lol why do you call that shouting

im not shouting out the words here lol

i just had the caps left on


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

MAN-TI said:


> lol why do you call that shouting im not shouting out the words here lol
> 
> i just had the caps left on


That's what it means when you type in all caps.


----------



## riegs22 (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mark, yea you found the right site.


----------

